# General > Recommendations >  Car insurance for 18 year old

## Dreamweaver

Can anyone recommend an insurance company for my 18 year old son whilst learning to drive?

----------


## angela5

http://www.insureyourmotor.com/speci...-insurance-25/

Worth a look, there is so many insurance companies out there, try goggling and getting a quote from a few.

----------


## NickInTheNorth

I can highly recommend using gocompare.com I searched using them recently and managed to reduce a premium from over £380 down to £112!

For a real good lesson on getting the best premiums you may like to have a look here:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/ins...-car-insurance

----------


## Dreamweaver

Thanks for that guys. I'm doing a trawl of the compare sites as you suggest - always good to know if others have had positive experiences as well. Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## *Martin*

If he is getting his own policy I would recommend Elephant.co.uk! I was quoted nearly £2k for my 1st car (1.6 ford escort) Elephant quoted me something like £1,006.87 I added my dad and limited my mileage to 7k (they don't ask your mileage) and it came to £800. They do a bonus plan where you buy 10months insurance and they give you 1 years NCB

----------


## rs 2k

Hi, It would b far cheaper if u insured the car and  put him as a named driver

----------


## vanman23

hi there, i wouldnt suggest elaphant insurance as my son had insurance with them fully comp, he smashed his car & waited 4 month for them to settle the cliam, he is now with the AA  where he got a cheaper quote that includes breakdown cover, try the AA

----------


## Thumper

I asked my insurance company how much it would ost me to add my son on my policy...they wont put him on until he is 21!...must admit I was kinda glad tho  ::  x

----------


## Riffman

I went with Tesco when I was 17, then moved to endsleigh.

Tescos were fine and the cheapest at the time without a too big excess.

----------

